# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare tung trailer mở màn hấp dẫn

## Diemasp1

Hai tuần trước ngày ra mắt chính thức, Activision và Sledgehammer Games đã tung ra đoạn trailer mở màn dành cho *Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare* - sớm hơn khá nhiều so với định nghĩa của một "Launch Trailer" thông thường. Không khác nhiều so với các video trước đây nói riêng và series Call of Duty nói chung, Advanced Warfare tiếp tục trình diễn những hình ảnh gameplay hoành tráng đậm chất điện ảnh nhưng có thêm điểm nhấn là diễn xuất của diễn viên Hollywood Kevin Spacey trong vai Jonathan Irons - chủ tịch tập đoàn quân sự tư nhân Atlas.
[embedded content]
Call of Duty Advanced Warfare Launch Trailer.
Bối cảnh của *Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare* diễn ra vào tương lai năm 2054. Một tổ chức khủng bố với tên gọi KVA bất ngờ thực hiện cuộc tấn công toàn cầu nhắm vào lò phản ứng hạt nhân của các quốc gia phát triển bao gồm cả Hoa Kỳ, gây ra sự hỗn loạn trên toàn thế giới. Trong khi các chính phủ tỏ ra bất lực, tập đoàn quân sự tư nhân Atlas nổi lên như một giải pháp hữu hiệu chống lại KVA, xuất hiện ở bất cứ đâu chịu trả giá hợp lý.


Bạn vào vai Jack Mitchell - một cựu quân nhân lính thủy đánh bộ nay đã gia nhập lực lượng bộ binh của Atlas. Với sự trợ giúp đến từ bộ giáp tối tân exo-skeleton, Mitchell cùng với nhiều đồng đội khác mình chiến đấu chống lại KVA, góp phần đưa định nghĩa "dân chủ" của Jonathan Irons tới khắp các quốc gia trên thế giới. Đây có thể nói là lần đầu tiên trong lịch sử series Call of Duty, người chơi chưa thể chắc chắn đâu là phe phản diện, tổ chức khủng bố KVA hay chính tập đoàn Atlas cùng tham vọng bành trướng quyền lực toàn cầu?


Dưới đây là thông tin về cấu hình đối với phiên bản PC của trò chơi.
*Cấu hình tối thiểu:*
Hệ điều hành: Windows 7, 8 (64-bit)
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8200 2.66 GHz hoặc AMD Phenom X3 8750 2.4 GHz
RAM: 6GB
VGA: Hỗ trợ DirectX 11 (Nvidia GeForce GTX 450, ATI Radeon HD 5870)
HDD: 40GB
*Cấu hình đề nghị:*
Hệ điều hành: Windows 7, 8 (64-bit)
CPU: Intel Core i5 3.6 GHz.
RAM: 8GB
VGA: Nvidia GeForce GTX 760 4GB
HDD: 40GB
*Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare* sẽ phát hành vào ngày 4/11 dành cho PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360 và PC.
*>> Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare quy mô bằng 4 bộ phim Hollywood*

----------

